# Ghrp-2/ Ghrp-6/ Sermorelin Blend



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2014)

Has anyone used this? I may be doing some research and wanted feedback on this blend
Thanks!*

GHRP-2/ GHRP-6/ SERMORELIN ACETATE*







*GHRP-2/ GHRP-6/ SERMORELIN ACETATE is commonly prescribed for:

*


Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency (AGHD)
Used for a range of medical issues including low natural Growth Hormone production

*Multiple combinations of GHRP-2/ GHRP-6/ SERMORELIN ACETATE Injection are available:

*


GHRP-2/ GHRP-6/ Sermorelin Acetate 3/3/3mg

The dosage form available for GHRP-2/ GHRP-6/ Sermorelin Acetate is an Injection Solution. Empower Pharmacy&#146;s injection solutions are compounded under the stringent USP 797 guidelines for sterile compounding, and sterility, endotoxin, potency and pH testing is performed on every batch. Our quality-assurance process ensures the consistency and uniformity of every compound we dispense.

*Pharmacologic Category: *Growth Hormone Releasing Hexapeptide
*What is this medicine used for? *Treatment of growth problems due to growth hormone deficiency. It works by stimulating the pituitary gland to release more natural growth hormone. It is also used for a range of medical issues including low natural growth hormone production and to promote muscle mass gain.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks awesome


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 30, 2014)

I used something very similar a year ago and it bloated me like anything with GHRP-6 does.  GHRP-2 works a lot better for me.  The blend itself.. it was GHRP-6/IGF-1/CJC1293 it sucked donkey balls.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2014)

Glycomann said:


> I used something very similar a year ago and it bloated me like anything with GHRP-6 does.  GHRP-2 works a lot better for me.  The blend itself.. it was GHRP-6/IGF-1/CJC1293 it sucked donkey balls.


Hmmmm....doesn't sound "very similar"


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 30, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Hmmmm....doesn't sound "very similar"



Well fuck me then.  I really shouldn't "bother posting". 2 of the 3 ingredients are nearly identical or  identical.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2014)

Glycomann said:


> Well fuck me then.  I really shouldn't "bother posting". 2 of the 3 ingredients are nearly identical or  identical.


I appreciate your post but I don't understand why you think its so similar to the blend you used. I wasn't trying to discourage you in any way.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 30, 2014)

In any event I've tried a number of blends from USElite peptides and none of them lived up to what I could blend out of the vials on the spot.  I think their might be complications formulating the mix so it is stable. honestly I don't see the value in blending 2 GHRPs with a GHRH analogue.  A GHRP and a GHRH OK but really not seeing the on paper value of the two GHRPs with a GHRH


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 30, 2014)

maybe you can post uo their reasoning if you know it or can paste it.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2014)

Glycomann said:


> maybe you can post uo their reasoning if you know it or can paste it.


I don't know. I can e-mail a friend that works in this field though. 

Thanks


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 30, 2014)

No need. I'm close enough to the field.  Thanks


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Has anyone used this? I may be doing some research and wanted feedback on this blend
> Thanks!*
> 
> GHRP-2/ GHRP-6/ SERMORELIN ACETATE*
> ...


Bump!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm hesitant on peptides or research chems. bought some items and it didnt live up to the hype. I would say there is a reason people arent talking about it like you hear people talk about tren


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 30, 2014)

That is the correct section on compounding.  i see Empower pharmacy is a TX compounding pharma. Might be worth a try.  looks like you might have to go through a doc on their list.


----------



## Texas_SF (May 27, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Has anyone used this? I may be doing some research and wanted feedback on this blend
> Thanks!*
> 
> GHRP-2/ GHRP-6/ SERMORELIN ACETATE*
> ...



I am using this exact product from Empower.  I switched to this product from solo GHRP-6 along with TRT.  I began taking this on 5/24, and will be keeping a log.  Thus far, I can report a reduction I the intense hunger caused by the GHRP-6 I was taking.  Although, I have noticed an increase in GI activity within 5 minutes of administering; it isn't painful, but is very abrupt.  I have also noticed I have been sleeping like a rock the past few nights, and have been feeling great when I wake up, which is both new and fantastic.  I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## William Lardieri (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm doing the sermorelin GHRP 2 and GHRP 6 compound from Empower pharmacy now, 600 mcg per night at bed time in conjunction with .75 ml test cyp and .75 ml nandrolone deconate per week and 100mcl HCG per week. I'm about 15 weeks in and this stuff is absolutely amazing! I've gained 20lbs lean muscle mass, reduced body fat big time and gained massive amounts of energy and strength. Oh yeah let's not forget, my girl hasn't walked right in weeks lol. I highly recommend it to any and all alpha males who want too look and feel like they did when they were 20. I'm 47 now but you'd never know it by looking at me. Best of luck to you!


----------



## BIGZ68CAMAROSS (Feb 10, 2017)

I have been on Sermorelin with ghrp-6 for 5 weeks now- .3 injected one time a day. My Test level was 600 so he prescribed .5 cyp just to elevate my levels a bit. I am sleeping like a rock and have seen a small reduction in body fat as well as a small increase in lean mass. I have not experienced any side affects such as hunger issues. I was told by my Dr. who is a HRT specialist and a user as well (Super lean and Muscular) that the full loading cycle could take from 3 to 6 months depending how your body responds. After 6 months, there will be a maintenance program then. He didn't say how much or time frame but I am sure it depends on my lab work. I am 55 years old and have been training for years....


----------



## Olderbetterstron (Dec 9, 2017)

Have been on Somorelin with GHRP 6 & GHRP 2 for over one month and am sleeping soundly,   energetic and in a focused 'good mood' during the day and already experiencing some muscle growth.  My very reputable MD is also on the same regime.  I am 60 yrs old and have been working out in the gym for many years.  I felt like I had reached a plateau and was lacking in energy and not seeing any gym  gains.  I have read on some forums that some are not experiencing anything like I have.  I wonder if they may have some cheap internet knockoff.  If this is One month I am looking forward to 2 to 6!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 8, 2018)

A great research! My family doctor already prescribed this to my uncle for natural Growth Hormone production. Thanks for that feedback.


----------

